

How an Algorithm Helped Arrange the Names on the 9/11 Memorial - blatherard
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=september-11-memorial

======
jtchang
Is anyone else mildly curious as to the actual code that was used? Even though
I imagine it nothing more than a graph with specific weights it still must
have been pretty complex.

~~~
maxhawkins
The artist, Jer Thorp, has a blog post describing the algorithm. He started
with a clustering algorithm then wrote a tool in Processing to review the
adjacencies by hand.

<http://blog.blprnt.com/blog/blprnt/all-the-names>

